# Beeper has joined Peanut at the Bridge



## m.e. (Oct 17, 2007)

[align=center]


[/align][align=center]~ * ~[/align] She passed away this evening surrounded by her family. We have lost our oldest and longest companion, and once more our hearts are heavy.


----------



## naturestee (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm so sorry, Emily.

:hug:


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Oct 17, 2007)

Im sorry :hug1


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Oct 17, 2007)

:hug:i am so sorry ink iris:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh man, it's been a rough one for you. I'm so sorry. She was a pretty girl.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Oct 17, 2007)

ray:for you and your family as you try to cope with this latest loss.


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh Emily...my love to you and yours through this rough time...

urplepansy:ray:


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Oct 18, 2007)

Im so sorry x x x


----------



## bat42072 (Oct 18, 2007)

I am sorry for your loss...my heart goes out to you...

Binky free Beeper:angelandbunny:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 18, 2007)

RIP Beeper. I'm so sorry for your loss.:hug:


----------



## JimD (Oct 18, 2007)

ray::rainbow:


----------



## pamnock (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm so sorry Emily . . .

Pam


----------



## cheryl (Oct 18, 2007)

Aww Emily,i'm sorry :hug:

many,many hugs to you


----------



## Pipp (Oct 18, 2007)

:bigtears:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm so sorry Emily - I was hoping she'd be ok.You don't need this right now.:sad:

:rainbow:ink iris:


----------

